# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Драгоценный камень, камень или булыжник?

## Валентин Шеховцов

Если имеется ввиду булыжник т.е простой камень в паре с галькой противопоставленные золоту в комментарии к 6.8, то почему в русском переводе 14.24 упомянут камень, а не булыжник?

Бг 6.8 
Человека, который овладел истинным знанием и, применяя его на практике, обрел полное удовлетворение, считают осознавшим свое «я» и называют йогом, или мистиком. Такой человек находится на духовном уровне и всегда остается невозмутимым. Он не видит различия между *булыжником*, галькой и золотом.

Бг 14.22-25
кто всегда погружен в себя и одинаково относится к счастью и горю; кто не видит разницы между горстью земли, *камнем* и слитком золота; кто одинаково встречает желанное и нежеланное; кто остается непоколебимым, одинаково принимая осуждение и похвалы, бесчестье и почет;

Bg 14.22-25
who is situated in the self and regards alike happiness and distress; who looks upon a lump of earth, *a stone* and a piece of gold with an equal eye; 

А у Рамануджи в комментарии камень драгоценный:

Даже когда он подвергается великим событиям радости или катастрофическим событиям горя, такой человек не беспокоится и не поддается заблуждению или иллюзии. Для него сгусток земли, *драгоценный камень* или слиток золота рассматриваются  просто как модификации пракрити. Так что для такого человека в материальном существовании нет ничего такого, к чему  он имеет какое-либо особое влечение или отвращение.

Ramanuja's Commentary

The word prakasa means illumination, lucidity, the brightness of disposition and are the effects of sattva guna or the mode of goodness. The word pravritti means enthusiastic effort or the disposition to endeavour actively and are the effects of raja guna the mode of passion. The word moha means delusion, bewilderment or having a distorted perception. All things external to the atma or immortal soul are of two categories. 

One is what causes attraction and the second is what causes aversion. The fundamental symptom of discerning who is beyond the three gunas or modes of material nature is that such a being neither desire to accept anything nor does such a one desire to reject anything. Whatever the Supreme Lord Krishna designates to come, such a one remains equipoise in all situations. 

Such a one is udasinavat or unconcerned with external circumstances because of being enraptured within by atma tattva or realisation of the immortal soul. Therefore one is naturally indifferent to anything external. One who is never agitated by attraction and aversion which arise from the three gunas and who lucid and tranquil reflects within that it is natural for the impulses of the three gunas to occasionally parade themselves in one's consciousness, is never deluded by them into being impelled to act as the qualities might provoke one to respond.

The word sama means equanimity or keeping oneself equipoise in both joy and distress. The word svasthah means solidly situated, established firmly within on the immortal atma, filled with rapture and bliss by its communion. Such a one is never even distracted by external things let alone influenced by them. Even when exposed to great events of joy or catastrophic events of grief such a one is undisturbes and does not succumb to delusion or illusion. To such a one a clod of earth or , a precious jewel or a nugget of gold all are looked upon alike as merely modifications of prakriti. So there is nothing in material existence which such a one has any special attraction or aversion towards.

The word means dhirah means sober and denotes the wisdom of one who is knowledgeable of the distinction between prakriti or the material substratum pervading physical existence and the eternal atma or immortal soul. Hence such a one remains equanimity in both praise and censure. It is the desire for praise and adulation that shows the consequence of egotism which abides in the mind and is erroneously mistaken for the atma and deludes one into thinking that it is a great honor to be praised. 

Similarly aversion to being ridiculed and censured is also the consequence of same egotism which makes one think it is ignoble and shameful to receive such infamy. But both conceptions are the results of delusion and one who is established in atma tattva or realisation of the immortal soul is never implicated in illusion as such a being is unlimited in consciousness knowing that all material designations are all transcended by communion with the atma. 

In the same way that egotism is alienated from the atma what pertains to egotism such as honor and disgrace, friends and enemies, praise and censure does not affect the atma. One who is illuminated by atma tattva is unconcerned and indifferent to worldly matters. Similarly since such a one comprehends that all efforts of activity are the cause and perpetuation of physical embodiment such a one abandons all efforts not related to the atma. Such a person is known to be a conqueror of the there gunas. Next the primary means to overcome them will be given.

----------

